# Home made bread for game day



## redneck5236 (Jan 19, 2020)

Home made French bread to go with smoked drum sticks later today ! One regular one cinnamon swirl !


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 19, 2020)

looks good, i'll take a slice of each with some butter please.


----------



## fished (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks good to.  Nothing lik home made bread


----------

